# Haunted Mansion Soundtrack!



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Due to my financial reasons, I am not allowed to order things online and a voyage to Disney is impossible.

I really need the 35th Anniversary Soundtrack (Or any other anniversary if there is any) of the Haunted Mansion for my halloween haunt this year. (I spent all the money on effects!, stupid me)


Can anyone help?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://theslaughteredlambpub.blogspot.com/

On Fri the 13th they posted the official soundtrack from the Haunted Mansion including Paris & Tokyo versions as well as interviews....... And they also posted the Pirates of the Carribean ride soundtrack


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I also have the current soundtrack to the ride in Disney World. Send me a PM so I can send you a link to it after I upload it somewhere.


----------

